# My in-wall 3d background aquarium



## seymouradam (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

nice :thumb:


----------



## Potus (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm waiting to see some scary monster climb out of that opening in the middle and grab a fish for a snack. opcorn:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Potus said:


> I'm waiting to see some scary monster climb out of that opening in the middle and grab a fish for a snack. opcorn:


Kinda like the sewer scene from big trouble in little china.


----------



## seymouradam (Jul 7, 2004)

its a cave I thought would make a nice touch for the fish to hide in


----------

